# ND Hunting Weather this Week!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lows in the 20s all week and highs in the 40s/50s with chances of snow mid-week. Long-term forcast in Canada looks like it's going to get even colder after this week.

This should mix up the migration a bit.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:jammin: Looks like I picked the right time for some vacation!


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Me too, heading up Wed night for what may turn out to be some good waterfowl weather. I better not forget my longjohns.


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

Great news... Heading up mid next week.. Bring on the birds..


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Unless Ice and Snow is invloved this won't move any significant numbers of birds.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeh it must be fairly nice up north yet.. the sandhill crane are still moving through.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Can't wait heading up next Wednesday the 18th, its gonna be a great time!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Given the fact that a mid-October migration rarely happens anymore I'll take any optimism I can get.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm jealous just got back from a weekend hunt. Conditions were dry and
seemed like alot of the local ducks were scared out or very spooky after the opening couple weeks. Hopefully this weather pushes some birds down.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm guessing 2-3 weeks till we see major migration. Its gonna be big water to big water this year. No shallow ponds or sheetwater this year...yet!! 

I'm not sure if this is OK to say but theres not much water in the JCSNWR.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm diggin' it!! :wink:


----------

